# Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.



## ThoSta (15. Juni 2015)

*Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.*

Hallo liebe Community,

mein Lenovo Z510 (etwa 18 Monate alt) startet bzw stürzt seit ein paar Tagen immer ab wenn ich ihn in normaler Geschwindigkeit vom Tisch hochheben (um ihn z.b.: auf die Schoß zu nehmen).
Manchmal startet es einfach komplett neu, manchmal kommt auch vorher ein Bluescreen ("Auf dem Pc ist ein Problem....")

Habe gleich nach dem Kauf die HDD gegen eine SSD getauscht und seit dem das Gerät nicht mehr geöffnet. Akku ist geladen und funktioniert. Auch sonst gibt es keine Zeichen von Beschädigungen. Der Laptop ist nie runter gefallen, hat Wasser abbekommen oder sonstiges. Hin und wieder ist er etwas warm geworden wenn ich auf der Couch gespielt habe aber er hat sich nie abgeschalten dabei.

Ich habe leider absolut keine Idee an was das liegen könnte deshalb wende ich mich jetzt hoffnungsvoll an euch!
Falls ihr noch mehr Infos braucht gebe ich euch diese so schnell wie möglich.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.*

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?

Welche Hardware ist verbaut?


----------



## TheOnLY (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.*

Hatte mal ein  änliches Problem mit einem Notebook. Damals hatte sich die verbaute MXM Grafikkare aus ihrem Slot herausgelöst, bzw saß nur noch gerade so drin, obwohl sie mit schrauben fixiert war. Evtl liegt ein ähnliches Problem vor.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.*

Ich würde da auch als erstes an einen Wackelkontakt denken. Ich würde den mal öffnen und alles auf korrekten Sitz überprüfen


----------



## ThoSta (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.*

Hardware sieht so aus: i5-4200M, 8GB RAM,  GT740m und 250GB Samsung Evo.

Temperaturen im leerlauf bewegen sich zur Zeit zwischen 40 und 50° (bei 28° Umgebung).

Soweit ich weiß ist die Grafikkarte verlötet aber die CPU sitzt in einem Sockel. Reicht es da wenn ich die rausnehme, gegebenenfalls die Kontakte durchpuste und mit neuer wlp wieder einsetzte?


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.*

Ja, teste das. Im schlimmsten Fall hat das Laptop einen Haarriss auf dem Mainboard. Du kannst im laufenden Betrieb das Gehäuse mal leicht verdrehen um so zu versuchen den Fehler zu reproduzieren.


----------



## ThoSta (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop stürzt beim hochheben ab/startet neu.*

Prozessor ist neu gesockelt leider hat das nicht wirklich geholfen.

Er geht aus sobald ich ihn mit einer Hand aufhebe. Vermutlich weil sich dabei das Gehäuse stärker verbiegt als wenn ich ihn mit beiden Händen aufhebe?


----------

